# What paint to use for wheel refurb?



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

Two of the alloys on my 2004 Ducato are perfect but the other three are scabby and have corrosion below flaking paint. I cannot afford to have them professionally refurbished so intend to have a go myself...

I know i need to remove all of the flaky paint and blistering taking it back to bare metal which will need to be cleaned using elbow grease for the most part.

Then acid etch primer will be required for the bare alloy, followed by finish layer and lacquer.

So:

What type of paint do I use? Is it all Acrylic or what?
What colour silver are the original Fiat wheels ( remember 
I would like to match as close as possible the two good wheels)
Can anyone recommend a paint and supplier ?

Any advice appreciated

K :wink:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

You can get alloys refurbished for about £50 a wheel. Saves all the hassle of doing it yourself.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Are you sure they are alloys? If they are they will most likely be lacquered and not painted. You can purchase alloy wheel paint in a spray tin but I've not tried it.


----------



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

I have lots of time, but not £150.00 to save myself some hassle..:wink:

Yes they are painted alloys, standard fit alloys for Ducatos of that vintage just like these...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FIAT-DUCA...s_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET&hash=item41896f44a7

Cheers.

K :wink:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Maybe the best way to match them as you have more time then dosh ,is do all the wheels(5) that way you will get an exact match rather then trying to match to the other two which will be virtually impossible that is what i used to do to my collection of vintage toys


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Silver Sparkle acrylic with lacquer overcoat.

U-Pol acid etch primer.

Peter


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1433655-.html#1433655

If it's just a quick touch up you want, give them a rub with wire wool, then a couple of coats of Hycote Aluminium paint and a sealing coat of clear laquer , lasts about a year .... then another quick touch up etc. Quick , easy, cheap as chips.


----------



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

listerdiesel said:


> Silver Sparkle acrylic with lacquer overcoat.
> 
> U-Pol acid etch primer.
> 
> Peter


Is that for alloy wheels or fingernails :lol:

Like this...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FACTORY-A...143?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1e7952e727

U-pol #8 ? Cheers, will look for some of that

K :wink:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Gretchibald said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1433655-.html#1433655
> 
> If it's just a quick touch up you want, give them a rub with wire wool, then a couple of coats of Hycote Aluminium paint and a sealing coat of clear laquer , lasts about a year .... then another quick touch up etc. Quick , easy, cheap as chips.


if that works still do all 5 wheels for a perfect match :wink:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Silver Sparkle is a standard Land Rover colour, silver with Mica flakes so slightly metallic.

U-Pol #8 is a strong etching primer that is particularly nasty if you use in it closed quarters, but is a good product. Halfords sell it, or their own branded version, it's about £11 a can.

I've just used it this afternoon on a hole I cut in the roof of the Mercedes for a mushroom vent.

Peter


----------



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

listerdiesel said:


> Silver Sparkle is a standard Land Rover colour, silver with Mica flakes so slightly metallic.
> 
> U-Pol #8 is a strong etching primer that is particularly nasty if you use in it closed quarters, but is a good product. Halfords sell it, or their own branded version, it's about £11 a can.
> 
> ...


Cheers Peter thats exactly the info I was looking for. You are a great help, much appreciated...

Wish me luck

K :wink:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We've just had five wheels off the Mercedes shotblasted and painted, £150 for the set.










Plus a new set of tyres:










These are 225/75R16C 10ply, load rating 121/120R.

Got one more wheel to do, the Mercedes takes 6 wheels, 6 tonnes.

Peter


----------

